# LOOKING FOR OILFIELD rhinestone transfer to buy



## aharris940 (Jul 17, 2012)

HELLO !!! I own a small shirt business. I use vinyl right now but would like to expand and add rhinestone designs. My main focus of designs is oilfield stuff. I have seen lots of cute oilfield rhinestone transfers BUT I can not find ANY to buy wholesale. The only place I can find is on Etsy and they are expensive ! $14 a transfer WOW... any help would be appreciated on where to direct me to any oilfield designs !
Thank you !!
Ashley


----------



## aharris940 (Jul 17, 2012)

aharris940 said:


> HELLO !!! I own a small shirt business. I use vinyl right now but would like to expand and add rhinestone designs. My main focus of designs is oilfield stuff. I have seen lots of cute oilfield rhinestone transfers BUT I can not find ANY to buy wholesale. The only place I can find is on Etsy and they are expensive ! $14 a transfer WOW... any help would be appreciated on where to direct me to any oilfield designs !
> Thank you !!
> Ashley


Any info or advice on a place to get cheap customs done?


----------



## imaginethatgraph (Mar 14, 2011)

What design are you looking for?


----------



## aharris940 (Jul 17, 2012)

imaginethatgraph said:


> What design are you looking for?


There are a few different ones- Spoiled Oilfield Wife Spoiled oilfield daughter ...the rig has him but i have his heart. I have seen lots of them, just unsure where to buy?


----------



## imaginethatgraph (Mar 14, 2011)

We can wholesale them to you. Where are you from?


----------



## aharris940 (Jul 17, 2012)

imaginethatgraph said:


> We can wholesale them to you. Where are you from?


I am located in Texas, by the DFW area. What do you have available? I am excited !!!!


----------



## imaginethatgraph (Mar 14, 2011)

We can make whatever you want. I also live in a oilfield town. Bakersfield, CA. Feel free to e mail some Ideas. [email protected]


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

post a picture, then we can help you a lot better & faster.


----------



## aharris940 (Jul 17, 2012)

mfatty500 said:


> post a picture, then we can help you a lot better & faster.


Here are some examples:
















But I would also like some made at a reasonable price.


----------



## aharris940 (Jul 17, 2012)

aharris940 said:


> I am located in Texas, by the DFW area. What do you have available? I am excited !!!!


I sent you an email !


----------



## imaginethatgraph (Mar 14, 2011)

I didn't get it. Please resend


----------



## aharris940 (Jul 17, 2012)

imaginethatgraph said:


> I didn't get it. Please resend


I resent the email to [email protected] I doubled checked and that was where I sent the first as well?


----------



## imaginethatgraph (Mar 14, 2011)

Just e mailed you back


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

aharris940 said:


> Here are some examples:
> View attachment 33731
> 
> 
> ...


What do you consider a reasonable price?


----------



## jrid (Aug 5, 2014)

do u still make designs?


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

jrid said:


> do u still make designs?


We do.

What kind of designs r u interested in?


----------

